# Distorsión en amplificador con TDA2002 - TDA2003



## HernanSantaFe (Ene 15, 2007)

Tengo armado un amplificador con 2 tda2002, es un circuito archiconocido, pero resulta que, enchufado a la pc, cuando lo pongo un poco fuerte distorsiona HORRORES. Lo raro es que no lo puedo poner muy fuerte porque ya distorsiona mucho. En normal en el integrado? o estoy haciendo algo mal? tengo que ponerle filtros o algo?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2007)

fijate que antes no te estee distorcionando la placa de sonido

Saludos


----------



## HernanSantaFe (Ene 15, 2007)

no, la placa de sonido es una sound blaster y con cualquier otra cosa anda PERFECTO!


----------



## apertao (Feb 21, 2007)

HernanSantaFe dijo:
			
		

> Tengo armado un amplificador con 2 tda2002, es un circuito archiconocido, pero resulta que, enchufado a la pc, cuando lo pongo un poco fuerte distorsiona HORRORES. Lo raro es que no lo puedo poner muy fuerte porque ya distorsiona mucho. En normal en el integrado? o estoy haciendo algo mal? tengo que ponerle filtros o algo?


Normalmente cuandodistorsiona un tda suele ser porque no lo alimentas bien,del orden de 4,5 y mas amperios,esto hace que la tension baje mucho y de ahi viene la distorsion y otra causa probable es que le hallas puesto altavoces de muy baja impedancia o de poca potencia como suelen ser los de pc.Son muy duros por ,lo que no creo que esten rotos.espero que te sirva


----------



## Danielv (Oct 2, 2007)

Es lo mas seguro como dice apertao, yo a mi tda lo alimente con 0.6amperios y la verdad es que suena bien pero cuando le aumento el volumen distorsiona, le voy a colocar uno de cuatro amperios para estapa estereo, aparte yo le coloque un diodo de 12v y dejo de hacer vibraciones que causan molestias.  le coloque un condenzador de 2200uf pero me recomendaron llevarlo a 4700uf y un poquito mas si es posible


----------



## leop4 (Oct 2, 2007)

tienes que colocar un capacitor ceramico de 100 nf de la chapita del tda 2002 al capacitor electrolitico 1000uf creo que es despues de la resistencia de 220 nose vos probalo lo hice ace una banda y dio resultado.
el cap ceramico va en el positivo creo fijate lo puse mal en el dibujo lo edite y no lo guarde.jeje


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 8, 2007)

hola yo hice un amplificador de 15W con dos TDA2002 y les digo que por mas cosas que le metan este integrado es una mierda usen el TDA2003 sacado de pablin que ese rompe todo es espectacular ahora si no saven mucho de electronica usenlo para practicar pero no busquen buen sonido con este integrado sino usen el LM380 que se vanca asta 4 W pero no distorciona mucho saludos


----------



## mats (Dic 13, 2007)

hola yo tambien ise un amplificador estereo con dos tda2002 y suena espectacular con el mp3 y tiene muy poco ruido,esto lo logre provando con una resistencia de 22k en cada entrada,esta está conectada despues de un potenciometro de 100k para el volume,si quieren pruebenlo y me dicen.


----------



## treblo (May 29, 2009)

Hola me gustaria armar una amplificador estereo con dos tda2002 para alimetarlo tengo un transformardor de 12v es de los que usan las lamparas dicroicas que son de 60W entonces la corriente seria:

 I= 60W/12v=5A en teoria esa es la corriente del transformador. 

Para el tda2002 en estereo creo que sobra  si alguien tiene el pcb del circuito le pido que lo suba jjejejje porque no encuentro ninguno gracias


----------



## nachitox (Ago 27, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Leer primero el post #8 de este mismo hilo




Hola gente, les cuento que termine de montar un amplificador de 20W con ecualizador, circuito de la revista SE que adjunto. Como lo utilizo con la PC se escucha muy bien y con buen volumen (un poco escaso de graves pero bue)... el problema que tengo es que a veces se escucha un pitido agudo, que dura entre 10 y 20 segundos, y se va... el pitido es bastante fuerte y no depende del volumen. Estoy intrigado porque nose a que se debe, alguien me puede ayudar? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

Pruebalo con otra fuente de sonido y alimentacion.

Funciona a 12 si no me equivoco,pues conectalo a una bateria de 12 voltios y a un mp3 si tienes.

puede ser que sean ruidos de la fuente de alimentacion o la tarjeta de sonido.todo por un mal contacto seguramente.


----------



## nachitox (Ago 28, 2009)

Efectivamente funciona a 12V... no tengo bateria pero pruebo con otra fuente; en cuanto a la fuente de sonido salvo que sea un mal contacto, no creo que sea, porque antes de hacer la potencia escuchaba con auriculares directamente a la placa. Pruebo para ir descartando los errores, gracias


----------



## nachitox (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, quisiera solucionar un problema de interferencias que molesta mucho en un amplificador de 20W que tengo conectado a mi pc. Esta interferencia es de una radio y se escucha aun con la entrada desconectada, por lo que se me hace imposible escuchar a bajos volumenes. Me gustaria saber algun metodo de eliminar esa interferencia, aclaro que todas las conexiones estan realizadas con cable mallado y conectadas a masa, al igual que el chasis donde esta montada la potencia. Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola Nachitox:

El circuito que pusiste está rematadamente MAL hecho. No es de extrañar que haya errores en Saber Electrónica, y ahí tenés un hermoso ejemplo.
El parlante está puenteado por un arreglo de tres resistencias y el TDA de la derecha tiene *las dos entradas conectadas a tierra*. Y ninguno tiene realimentación... Está muy mal hecho ese diseño.

Si hace ruido, date por satisfecho, por lo menos hace algo.

Te recomiendo leer el datasheet del TDA2002 y fijarte cómo debería ser el circuito, y después desoldá todo y hacé uno que ande.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2009)

Para empezar, publicá el circuito que has utilizado, en especial, la etapa de entrada al amplificador. Solucionarlo puede ser muy simple o muy difícil, pero sin el esquema es una adivinanza saber donde poner la resistencia y el capacitor que seguramente le hace falta.
También comentá si la radio es AM o FM...


----------



## nachitox (Ago 28, 2009)

Bueno el circuito que realice es el que adjunto, seleccionado de la revista SE, y en la version estereo... La radio que se escucha es una FM, supongo que debe haber alguna antena cerca. La alimentacion es de un transformador de 12V - 5A...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

Mismo circuito que en tu otro post...
No crees dos temas sobre lo mismo. Posteá todo en uno solo. Voy a practicar cómo funciona lo de pegar temas a ver qué tal me sale.

Si todo va como quiero, quedan los dos pegaditos. Si no... Un pequeño desastre.

Saludos

Edito:
Qedó bastante lindo. Están por orden cronológico, pero se entiende cómo viene la mano.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 28, 2009)

tengo ese diagrama pero resulta un poco diferente el mio si tiene las realimentaciones, solo que lo tengo en un folletito de imori-kits y creo que explicar las diferencias estaria medio complicado, espero mañana subir el diagramita igual y sea por eso que hay ruido, otro detalle mi diagrama presume solo 15W, ¿a quien le creo?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola Helminto

Bajate el datasheet del TDA2002. Ahí tenés el circuito que propone el fabricante para una conexión en puente (para ver qué tan bien está el tuyo) y también dice ser de 15W.
No sé vos, pero a mí me inspira más confianza el que los hace que Saber Electrónica.


Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 28, 2009)

pues efectivamente se parece mas pero no es el mismo, lo que si como estaba pensando armarmelo mejor hago el del fabricante le voy mas y siempre he desconfiado de esa revista, de cualquier manera mañana pogo mi diagrama, para ver las diferencias y discutir los diagramas


----------



## nachitox (Sep 9, 2009)

Helminto ya hiciste el del fabricante? Ya que no se puede mejorar el que esta hecho, prefiero asegurarme primero que suena optimo el que sera su reemplazo. De paso les pregunto, el ecualizador de 5 bandas que tiene el mismo circuito también es un mal diseño? tendria que hacer otro?


----------



## winter (Feb 10, 2010)

hola a todos, yo arme un amplificador estereo con el tda2002, lo arme con un preamplificador a la entrada y el sonido es nitido, no distorsiona por mas que le suba todo el volumen!!!!


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 11, 2010)

yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema me hace una distorcion tremenda es inescuchable dejo unas fotos  esta es la url de la pagina de del amplificador http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm














como se ve en la img el parlante esta en exelente estado es de 4 ohm y 20 wats


----------



## Tavo (Sep 11, 2010)

Así a ojo, ese parlante no es de 20W ni en broma.
Ese parlante no soporta más de 5 Wrms contínuos.

Tendría que ser al menos de 5 pulgadas para que soporte 20W rms.

Y sobre la distorsión... Bueno, ¿Con que lo estás alimentando? ¿Con una batería de 9V? 
Comentá más acerca del problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 12, 2010)

El párlante es de 20 wats rms lo probe en un quipo de 20 wats de 2 canales al maximo y tiene poca distorcion.
El amplificador lo alimente con todo 12v 200mha y 1a bajo un poquito el ruido, ademas levanta bastante temperatura.
Auenque este desconectado de la entrada hace ruido igual 
Los capacitores que use son:
1000uf 20v
470uf   25v
10uf    25v
220uf   50v
y 2 ceramicos 104mf


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 12, 2010)

No tienes ningun capacitor volteado de polaridad?


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 12, 2010)

No jeje es lo primero que me fije


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 12, 2010)

A veces las pistas aparentan estar en correctas condiciones, pero estan porosas y no tienen continuidad.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 12, 2010)

Fijate que la alimentación que le estás proporcionando es deficiente.

El TDA2002/3, para su correcto funcionamiento, requiere de 12V a 2A. Con esa alimentación, bien filtrada y desacoplada, con las masas puestas como debe ser, no tiene que hacer ruidos extraños...

Fijate, te recomiendo que leas este post, para evacuar las dudas que pusiesen existir: -->
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok leere. Lo prodre probar con una fuente de computadora?de ser asi y seguir funcionando mal que e de hacer? el disipador lo aisle bien del tda e hice lo que dijo leop4 pero no entiendo que otra cosa puedo hacer lol


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fijate si la potencia que le entregas no es excesiva, ya que en las hojas de datos te tiran la distorsion a 1kHz y dependiendo de la potencia puede ser grande:

Potencia: 4,8 a 5,2W 
Frecuencia: 1kHz
RL:4ohms
Distorsion: 10% (importante con solo 5,2w, con 8w la distorsion todavia sera mayor)

Proba que pasa si disminuis un poco la potencia, fijate como baja distorsion (segun hoja de datos):

Potencia: 3,5w
Frecuencia: 1kHz
RL: 4ohms
Distorsion: 0,2%


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 12, 2010)

ya probe con una fuente de 20amp y peor lo probe con un mp3 con el ecualizdor en agudos y apenitas un poco menos pero sigue igual.¿no sera el tda que esta j*****do?
porque podria cambiarlo por un tda 2003


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Respecto al mensaje #13, no es 104mF sino 104 es el num,Pero del capacitor que significa 100nF O 0.1mF


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 13, 2010)

Bueno aviso que ya pude solucionar el problema le coloque una resistencia de 22k en la entrada pero igual sonaba mal y no se como despues lo probe de vuelta y empeso a funcionar bien cosa de locos esto.
Agradezco a todos los me respondieron para ayudarme debo decir que son muy solidarios muchas gracias


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 7, 2011)

supongo que la resistencia va entre la entrava y masa. o noo???


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 8, 2011)

Si si le colocas la resistencia a masa al desconectar la ficha no te va a hacer ruido y tambien quita todas las interferencias, el problema es que el tda 2002 tiene mucha sensibilidad de entrada.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 8, 2011)

sii gracias por la respuesta.

esque mi problema es, que tengo el tda2002 en estero que cuando le conecto un solo cable de la entrada funciona de maravillas, pero si le conecto los 2 cables hace un ruidito molesto, que no se como quitarselo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

y todo depende donde o como estan conectadas las masas si hay corriente circulando por la masa en la entrada te hara ruido, foto del pc y como esta conectado


----------



## zopilote (Sep 8, 2011)

Cual el la fuente de sonido que estas usando, si es posible indica que  impreso estas usando.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 8, 2011)

pero si fuera por eso yo pienso que tambien si lo usara mono serviria.
lo malo es que no tengo camara para fotografiarlo
uso el pcb que aparece en la pagina de pablin, abajo del circuito en la misma placa puse un puente rectificador no se si es de 4 amperes o de 6, le puse dos filtros de 2200uf, y si, utilizo 2 puentes para poder alimentar las 2 placas. esos puentes los puse con un cable soldado de la cara del cobre y si, efectivamente, esos cables pasan encima de la alimentacion negativa o tierra en este caso si noi me equivoco


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo tambien hice el pcb de tda2003 de pablin en stereo alimentado con una fuente switching de 12v 1.5A y le puse las dos resistencias en las entradas a masa.Como coloque todo dentro de una caja pequeña la fuente quedo muy cerca de la placa pero suena muy bien no se mete ningun ruido. Le puse 3300 uf de filtro


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 8, 2011)

le pusiste la fuente aparte verdad?


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 8, 2011)

No,solo tiene la fuente switching con entrada 220v salida 12vdc 1.5A.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 8, 2011)

aaa ok, entonces mi problema ha de ser ese, que la fuente la tengo en la misma placa del amplificador, voy a hacer las pruebas necesarias y les contare que tal me fue.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 8, 2011)

ah te interprete mal la fuente la tengo a unos 2cm de las placas pero no me sucede nada raro,el unico ruido que se siente es el que sale de la placa de la fuente que vibran las bobinas.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Que nivel de salida da tu placa? En todo el hilo se hablo de todo menos de la sensibilidad del tda2002 que es de unas decenas de mV y normalmente se le pone una salida que da 1V y màs, y obvio que va a distorcionar, esa distorciòn es muy particular y se la conoce como distorsiòn por recorte, y eso ocurre cuando se supera el nivel màximo de señan admitido en la entrada, el problema es el gran desconocimiento de electròica, no leer, no estudiar, y obvio para que se van a tomar la molestia de bajar la hoja de datos y leerla alli esta toda la informaciòn que hace falta para evitar que estos problemas sucedan


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 10, 2011)

Que tal a todos buenas noches

les cuento que...

PROBLEMA RESUELTO!!!!!

si, efectivamente era la fuente, que la tenia en la misma placa de los amplificadores.
una parte del problema era el puente rectificador, que siendo reciclado, y sin saber que reputacion tenía, le puse ese al amplificador. Noté que el rectificador calentaba un poco, pero yo pensaba que era normal por el consumo del amplificador, pero prové con un rectificador de 2 amperes!!! a todo lo que daba el amplificador, y no calentaba el puentecito por nada. los zumbidos disminuyeron un poco.
pero la resolucion del problema fue la siguiente: descubrí que si esta cerca corriente alterna a la masa del amplificador, introduce un zumbido.
Les cuento que estuve a punto de rendirme, pues habia observado el tda2004 que es de 2 canales, pero eso implicaba volver a gastar en los integrados y la placa que havia que hacer y ese no es el chiste, pues asi ya sale mas caro.
Agradesco a todos los que me dieron consejos, todos fueron muy útiles.
Ya estoy terminando el pequeño gabinete, si puedo conseguir una cámara subo alguna foto.
Prové el amplificador con 2 bafles de 12" que tengo por ahí, y suena fuertísimo, sin ningun zumbido ni nada.
Las resistencias las subí un poco de valor para que me diera menos ganancia, pero asi yo no noto ninguna distorción.

Gracias a todos


----------

